# Holiday Over



## savarin (Sep 29, 2016)

Just got back from holiday in Japan.
It was wonderful and we had a great time.
If anyone here has considered it I say make the decision and go, you wont regret it.
It was great being in a country where people are polite and generally friendly but the best part was a country where the cult of the ultra safety enforcers has not taken off to the degree it has here.
Watching elderly women on bicycles with a baby on the front another behind (in special seats) holding an open umbrella in one hand and steering with the other and riding on the pavement/sidewalk intermingled with pedestrians and no stupid bits of styrofoam balanced on their heads. Wonderful.
One of the bar/restaurants was a cracker, wonderful theatre and the sort of dangerous that would be totally prohibited here under all circumstances. Right opposite our very cheap hotel in Kyoto, brilliant.
Have a look at this and check out the video, it tasted excellent as well.
http://www.fireramen.com/home/index.html


----------



## Cobra (Sep 30, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Sep 30, 2016)

my brother in law's brother went to Japan on vacation, he stayed for awhile and liked it so much didn't come back
that was 19 years ago


----------



## savarin (Oct 1, 2016)

Ulma Doctor said:


> my brother in law's brother went to Japan on vacation, he stayed for awhile and liked it so much didn't come back
> that was 19 years ago



I think if I had gone when I was younger I would have stayed.
Although we had no major problems with the language in the big cities this would have been a brilliant addition (when its released) for when we were in the country side
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/...piece-language-translator-headphones-travel#/


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm happy to hear that you had a great time!
i'd love to go someday.
all the best, mate!
cheers


----------



## savarin (Oct 1, 2016)

The major problem is as an ex chef all I want to cook now is Japanese food.
We really got so used to multiple small portions of various foods in one meal.
So this is the first attempt.


Tempura vegetables - beans, snow peas, daikon, sweet potato and zucchini with ponzu dipping sauce.
Pickled cucumber and a type of pickled cabbage
sliced bismark herring on grated red radish with pickled ginger
mixed asian mushrooms marinated in soy, mirren, sake and grated garlic and ginger pan fried on very high heat
Marinated belly pork and spring onions grilled on bbq
Thinly sliced red cabbage with sesame and lemon dressing.
And of course rice that I forgot to put in the photo.
Approx 45 mins from start to eating without rushing.
Still have a way to go to get here.


I cant remember what everything was but the mushrooms and beef are cooking on a little burner on the table.
did I mention how awesome the food was?
Book a tour now Mike for cherry blossom season. You wont regret it.


----------

